# Uber driver punched in the face for refusing ride to teens



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.theindychannel.com/news...unched-in-the-face-for-refusing-ride-to-teens








LAWRENCE, Ind. -- An Uber driver is speaking out after she says she was punched in the face by a teen for not going against company policy and allowing them to order a ride under their parents' account.

Marsha Boone is a grandmother on disability who has been driving for Uber for more than a year to supplement her income.

On Saturday, she said two underage girls used their mother's account to order a ride around 10 p.m. near 56th Street and German Church road - which is against company policy.

When Boone told the girls she couldn't drive them, they got a friend to come out to the car and say he was 18 years old, but they were still trying to use the mother's account.

When Boone refused a second time, she said the man punched her in the face and threw soda at her.

"I just started crying because being a mother of a son, the first thing through my mind was like what kind of child is this? This kid, this little teenager just punched a stranger, woman for no reason," said Boone.

Boone reported the incident to police and then contacted Uber. The company shut down the account the girl was trying to use and immediately gave Boone restitution for the damage the teens caused to her car.

Uber says in order to create an account a person must be 18 years old and if someone is caught violating those terms their account will be removed. They've also instructed drivers to be on the lookout for teens who may be sneaking out and make sure to report those rides to the proper authorities.

Also under Uber policy, a driver can end a ride at any time if they feel uncomfortable or unsafe.

The incident is under investigation by the Lawrence Police Department. They are working with the prosecutor's office to discuss potential charges.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

At least the driver knows where they live. Hopefully she will pursue assault charges.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I wonder what the restitution was......

Best case scenario uber shares or cash with nda, worst case $100 credit on uber eats with nda


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

This writeup shows just how simple it would be for Uber to reduce the number of under aged riders: How Uber can reduce unaccompanied minors
And yet, Uber still DOES NOTHING... Probably because they make too much money from all those kids.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I would also like to kmow what kind of soda it was, sorry I am desensitized now to all the bad uber press


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That sucks getting attacked.

The worst i had from refusing a customer was getting my car rammed with a shopping cart full of groceries.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Let R Kelly take them...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theindychannel.com/news...unched-in-the-face-for-refusing-ride-to-teens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They SHOOT PEOPLE FOR NO REASON ALSO !


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> "I just started crying because being a mother of a son, the first thing through my mind was like what kind of child is this? This kid, this little teenager just punched a stranger, woman for no reason," said Boone.


Wow. This poor lady. This is the kind of people we;re turning our backs to and driving every day.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

1 min 52 sec into the video:
what’s all that crap she has hanging off her back seats?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

IERide said:


> This writeup shows just how simple it would be for Uber to reduce the number of under aged riders: How Uber can reduce unaccompanied minors
> And yet, Uber still DOES NOTHING... Probably because they make too much money from all those kids.


Yup it's nut even an option when giving low rating.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yup it's nut even an option when giving low rating.


it is OTHER lol which should teach them a lesson


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax will most likely have a new Jane Doe account very shortly.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yup. Society is slowly turning into one giant trailer park.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is why we need to carry guns.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If a teen was punching me...










I'd give them a face full of D-cell mag-light.
The best billy club money can buy, also it doubles as a flashlight!

And with a camera it would be teen assaulting disabled Veteran cab driver who defended himself with a flashlight.. ON CAMERA!

I'd gamble on that self defense case.. wouldn't plead out... i'd take that all the way to trial if needed!

And if that escalates...

Got a .38 strapped to my prosthetic leg.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If a teen was punching me...I'd give them a face full of D-cell mag-light. The best billy club money can buy, also it doubles as a flashlight! And with a camera it would be teen assaulting disabled Veteran cab driver who defended himself with a flashlight.. ON CAMERA! I'd gamble on that self defense case.. wouldn't plead out... i'd take that all the way to trial if needed!
> And if that escalates...Got a .38 strapped to my prosthetic leg.


Don't use your .38.....
Beating them with your prosthetic leg would be more entertaining to watch.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Don't use your .38.....
> Beating them with your prosthetic leg would be more entertaining to watch.


Cause that video would totally get a bajillion views on youtube fast.

Entitled millennial beaten with prosthetic leg in taxicab...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber has never instructed any driver to report any underage kid either to Uber or to the authorities and it means nothing when they deactivate the account because they'll just make another one.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

We are not the Uber police and unless it’s against state law to transport minors just take them because this is what happens. If it annoys you that much just report them afterwards.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

It's against state law.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

2Cents said:


> It's against state law.


Which state law?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

What state are you in?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Works every time...

Hi! Your pickup location has been identified by our system as a school. This is a friendly reminder that drivers are strictly prohibited from providing rides for anyone under 18 years of age, unless the minor is accompanied by a parent or adult guardian. Please note that minors seeking unaccompanied rides on the uber platform is a violation of uber's terms of service and may result in deactivation.

The driver is required to verify the age of the passenger before accepting the ride. A state issued ID must be presented before the driver can accept the ride. If the passenger cannot provide a state issued ID, the driver is required to deny service. Please confirm receipt of this text to let your driver know if they should come pick you up. Thank you!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If it's luxsuv i will accept a fetus


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

IERide said:


> This writeup shows just how simple it would be for Uber to reduce the number of under aged riders: How Uber can reduce unaccompanied minors
> And yet, Uber still DOES NOTHING... Probably because they make too much money from all those kids.


I have been arguing with the people on Atlanta forum about most of these points, for the better part of a year. People want to blame the drivers, but we don't get paid enough to have to deal with this stuff. When the company is competing head on with public transportation in most cities, why would you want to limit your customer base? They do just enough to skirt the laws and regulations.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

They punched a disabled granny... GJ kids! You'll go far in life!!



Working4peanuts said:


> Works every time...
> 
> Hi! Your pickup location has been identified by our system as a school. This is a friendly reminder that drivers are strictly prohibited from providing rides for anyone under 18 years of age, unless the minor is accompanied by a parent or adult guardian. Please note that minors seeking unaccompanied rides on the uber platform is a violation of uber's terms of service and may result in deactivation.
> 
> The driver is required to verify the age of the passenger before accepting the ride. A state issued ID must be presented before the driver can accept the ride. If the passenger cannot provide a state issued ID, the driver is required to deny service. Please confirm receipt of this text to let your driver know if they should come pick you up. Thank you!


10 pm, house party


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

2Cents said:


> What state are you in?


My understanding is...

It's just a way for uber to skirt background check laws like fingerprinting in a few jurisdictions.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Tip: When you deny a ride, don't stick around long enough for them to "Get a guy from the house".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Tip: When you deny a ride, don't stick around long enough for them to "Get a guy from the house".


Don't stick around for any longer than 3-4 seconds.

One time i had a lady with her 6 kids (3 or 4 that needed car seats) and she rammed me with a shopping cart loaded down with canned goods.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> 1 min 52 sec into the video:
> what's all that crap she has hanging off her back seats?











She has those back-of-the-seat organizers. It looks like it's stocked with amenities for the pax.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> She has those back-of-the-seat organizers. It looks like it's stocked with amenities for the pax.


Amenities for the pax???
They'll get nothing and like it!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The problem is Uber itself. If I cancel a ride due to it being an unaccompanied minor ride they should immediately ban that person's account. Instead they do nothing until somebody gets punched in the face and when the News/Media Gets involved.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber says in order to create an account a person must be 18 years old and if someone is caught violating those terms their account will be removed.


Yerright.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Tip: When you deny a ride, don't stick around long enough for them to "Get a guy from the house".


Exactly. Ideally you cancel the ride before making any contact at all and just drive away with the doors locked and the windows up.

But failing that minimize contact as much as you can. Crack the window a bit and yell to them "I can't take unaccompanied minors" and drive away immediately. Engaging in a debate with them often only serves to escalate things and then stuff like this happens.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> The company shut down the account the girl was trying to use and immediately gave Boone restitution for the damage the teens caused to her car.


Since when do they pay for damage?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

njn said:


> Since when do they pay for damage?


When they get enough egg on their face. When it costs them more money to not fix it then it does to fix it.

Bad press could cost them millions, compared to a couple hundred in damage? yeah that's nothing.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.theindychannel.com/news...unched-in-the-face-for-refusing-ride-to-teens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is horrific, but I would rather be punched in the face than having to explain an assault to some 3rd world rat on the phone who attempts to read a script to me about the importance of riders and drivers respecting each other.


----------

